# Bilateral billing/Lap Hernia49650 HELP!!



## SS62 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi 

Can I bill two lines RT/LT for Lap Hernia 49650?  I was always under the impression if it was done lap it could not be billed rt/lt?  This is an issue currently being audited....Thanks, Susan


----------



## mbort (Dec 16, 2008)

yes 49650 should be billed with two lines, rt/lt (probably a 59 on the 2nd line depending on carrier)


----------



## dmaec (Dec 16, 2008)

per CCI Edits - status indicator "1" in the Bilateral surgery rules column means:
Bilateral surgery rules apply (150%). Use .50 modifier if bilateral. Units =1

sorry, didn't mean CCI Edits -status indicator - meant to say RVU schedule, status indicator -


----------



## mbort (Dec 18, 2008)

dmaec said:


> per CCI Edits - status indicator "1" in the Bilateral surgery rules column means:
> Bilateral surgery rules apply (150%). Use .50 modifier if bilateral. Units =1



This is an ASC (or at least the ASC forum) where different guidelines apply.


----------

